#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > China, Korea, Japan, Hong Kong and Macau Travel Forum >  >  Everland - Korea's theme park without a theme

## mrsquirrel

Yesterday morning the missus and I were going to venture into Seoul to go Namsam park and up the Seoul tower. Not sure why, but at the last minute we decided that a trip to Everland would be easier. It's 2 minutes from my apartment. I hate the place, but she loves it.

*Note - I used the fucking Teakdoor photo album just to try it out one last time. This is the last time I am using it since it took three times as long to do anything with the the photos. It's rubbish. AND it's gone and put the photos in a different order to the one that they were uploaded in. taking even longer.*

So we walked down the street and caught the bus up.


Here is the picnic area before entering.

Here are a few brand name sports shop just in case you feel like buying a new football or something before going in.

The exit which I am very much looking forward to coming out of.

The ticket booth where they skin me 55,000 won - one ticket is 35k but I get one halfprice as well for using my Samsung Mastercard.

This is the entrance.

And some shots of the typical fades and such like that you will see around the place.

----------


## kingwilly

looks like GREEEEEEEEEEEAT fun! 

 ::doglol::

----------


## mrsquirrel

There is an Aesops fable theme in the one part of the park but that is about it. Not really sure what the theme is about - just some half arsed crappy cartoon characters who weren't on show yesterday because we had chosen the hottest day that year to go - with no fucking sun cream.




As per most theme parks the food is expensive



A lot of these mister things about


The park is having it's Splash Party - I forgot to take photos of it though.



This out of focus thing here is a speaker that pumps out nauseating music all day and night.





Rides - I don't go on them so didn't take many photos.

Something to do with Aesops Fables


Not sure what though.



Come for a day out and play arcade games at one of the many



This was a ride for kids - didn't go on it either.



An old lady sleeping - I was going for a knicker shot but she isn't wearing any so and I don't want to get jailed on here.



The main part of the park where they do a show in the evening



Just realised I can make the photos bigger. I ain't doing the others again so tough.

A windmill - not sure why it's here - might be the start to Holland Village.



Some pretty flowers



Everland Show - I got chucked out for taking these so appreciate it - sorry for the graininess ISO 1600 to get them without a flash - covertly - still caught me that twats.



They have some flogs as well

----------


## Travelmate

Looks fantatstic. Should go more often..

----------


## mrsquirrel

The animal show that the missus loves





Breed tigers to stick in perspex boxes 



The world parade where they get loads of Rusky types to dance around like cnuts. These fuckers live just over the road from me and sometimes laugh when the missus and I walk past - fucking cnuts. Look at the state of them dancing around in costumes.







Sun is getting low







Taking the cable car up to get out





Bum Fuk Korea where I live

----------


## mrsquirrel

Now to the important part of the trip - the bit I enjoyed.

Lots of women wearing short shorts and high heels - not this lady



This one has popped out a kid


Now what you probably don't know about Korea is that if you are a couple it is acceptable to make yourself look like a complete knobber by wearing matching clothes. Here are some examples.















FFS






Family all dressed the same











These two were clever and worn different colours but the same images on the shirts

----------


## mrsquirrel

> looks like GREEEEEEEEEEEAT fun!


What part of not finished yet do you not understand you fucking speng?

----------


## Red dragon

The matching t-shirts I always found hysterical

I was working in Incheon and a couple came up to me with the bloke wearing a t-shirt with an arrow pointing to his mrs and says -----> she is my girlfriend and she had the same saying he is my boyfriend!!

needless to say I pissed myself laughing and got one of the locals to serve them

----------


## peterpan

Fvck me senseless, :Smile:  What a horrible sight.
They are the worlds greatest spank monkeys, even the Singaporeans wouldn't dress like that. I always thought the Taiwanese were the worlds greatest Asian cvnts until I went to Korea.

----------


## kingwilly

> Originally Posted by kingwilly
> 
> looks like GREEEEEEEEEEEAT fun!
> 
> 
> What part of not finished yet do you not understand you fucking speng?


i'm not moaning about the pics spankmonkeyboy, just commenting on the theme park shite.

----------


## aging one

This looks like on giant wood roller coaster. I would have gone on that.


Sun is getting low

----------


## peterpan

What national costume is this v  ? *Moron*ia perhaps.

----------


## spliff

msquirrel, do you work at Everland?

----------


## mrsquirrel

> msquirrel, do you work at Everland?


Shut up Spliff you spoon.

BTW you're not Norwegian. Your a bloody American.

----------


## pai nai ma

Depressingly genuine.

----------


## panama hat

Koreans certainly are bizarre people, whether it is killing live pheasants by whacking them on the pavement to protest something or other Japanese or going to Karaoke, getting shotfaced and taking off your tie and being a total prat or Texas . Seoul . . . ahem

----------


## spliff

> BTW you're not Norwegian. Your a bloody American.


My antecedents came from Norway proper.  Being Welsh I would think you'd have Norwegian blood as well as Norway made a past time of raiding your country. :kma: 

BTW, if you bicker please feel free posting a link where the Welsh people have trounced Norway....successfully.

----------


## SEA Traveler

Yup, I know the Everland only too well as I once lived not too far from there.  Took the kids there 20 years ago not long after they first opened.  Before that Childrens Park out by Walker Hill Resort and Casino.  The museum with modern scuptures in the outside area up on the hill outside of Everland is interesting.  

Saw Chuck Mangioni concert at a venue not too far from there.  At the huge convention center type building where the roof looks like an old Kroean yongban hat.  Those were the days.

Oh yea, seen a lot on my multiple assignments for a total of 18 years of living in Korea since 1972.  Was only to happy to have departed, hopefully for the last time, in Nov 06.  

I do miss the taegee kalbi, ja jong myun, and chee gae though.  My favorite was the fish soup "Tae Gu Tong" with rice.

Oh, about the women with short pants and high heals... ever notice how so many of the Korean women has short legs compaired to their torso?  It's peculiar.  Almost all Korean women have this trait.

----------


## spliff

I agree Korean women with short calfs are quite a turn off. Gross, actually.

----------


## panama hat

Thai women seem to not have calf muscles or any definition either . . . freakish genetic trait . . . shame as I am definitely a calf/ankle man, hence the observation.

----------


## spliff

I don't know...my wifes calf's are quite cute, actually. In fact, I find everything about her cute.

----------


## mrsquirrel

> msquirrel, do you work at Everland?


Considering you live 100m across the street from me and work at the elementary school 100m up the road from my middle school. You are just posting your usual nonsensical crap.

Go do it else where.

----------


## pai nai ma

Spliff's asides are of some benefit to this thread.

----------


## Gerbil

"Wrinkled Flog"

hehehe.  :Smile:

----------


## November Rain

OMG, MrsQ! This should be made a famous thread. First because of the torture you had to undergo for a whole day in order to report back for TD. Secondly because it's bloody hilarious. Shitty empty park, cardboard facades, flogs, badly dressed entertainers & guests, old ladies (knickerless, allegedly) sleeping on benches - who can take all that excitement? Genius, pure genius!  :goldcup:  :goldcup:  :goldcup:

----------


## Agent_Smith

Yes indeed NR.  I'd like to mention, too, that the gentlemen in those pictures really have lovely purses.  :Greddy2:

----------


## sunsetter

tottally agree ^^  just imagine that

----------


## Marmite the Dog

> Thai women seem to not have calf muscles or any definition either


There's more and more in Bangkok now where many are wearing shoes with heels. Best seen in the morning on the trains.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> There's more and more in Bangkok now where many are wearing shoes with heels.


I could do with a pair of them.

where can i get some?

----------


## sunsetter

strappy high heels?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> strappy high heels?


don't care so long as they push me beyond 5 foot 8.

----------


## DrAndy

stick to your "Gene Autry" cardboard box CMN

----------


## momo8

> don't care so long as they push me beyond 5 foot 8.


  :Smile:  Since I'm 5 foot 10 I look down on you.

It's not about how tall the man is it's how big his heart is that matters.

----------


## sabang

Love them matching T's.  :Smile:  I suppose avant garde Korean fashion would be matching "I'm with Stoopid" T shirts.

Nice one Q, nothing wrong with a corny day out.

----------


## barbaro

> looks like GREEEEEEEEEEEAT fun!


Seconded.


What a waste of fucking time.  :tosser1:

----------


## pai nai ma

:cmn: Fun little outings like this explain Q's sour attitude.

----------


## barbaro

Mrsquirrel,

I was only joking.  I had to throw that in there.

I like your pics.  It sounds like a neat place.  I'd go there on a nice day.

Keep us posted.

----------


## Fstop

> Love them matching T's.  I suppose avant garde Korean fashion would be matching "I'm with Stoopid" T shirts.



Wouldn't surprise me. I always saw Koreans wearing T-shirts with English lettering on them, and they clearly had no clue what it said. I once saw a grandma wearing a "I fuck on the first date" T-shirt in the subway.

----------


## Agent_Smith

^So, I take it, she didn't.

----------


## Deck Ape

I can't believe you paid money to go there. Mr. Squirrel, please, please tell me that most of your days are better than this.

+ I can't belive how crappy Korea looks. One more illusion shattered.

----------


## Bogso

i've seen livelier places...

----------

